# Tiny black bugs Help



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

My dear dog has littly tiny black bugs crawling on his tummy. I just saw it tonight as he has been itching so bad. I have never seen this before. We faithfully use front line. He is 5 years old, a Bichon Frise. He did go to day care the other day. He is being groomed tomorrow a.m. I will put the front line on him immediately after. Has anyone had problems like this even using frontline? I am surprised. Any other help you can offer I appreciate.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Update: I just used the internet to see what to do quickly. We bathed him in dish soap and vinegar/water soak. I hope this helps I called the vet all ready and she said "we don't use frontline" whatever you are using isn't working. so beware of front line. I was hoping for some input here. I will go tomorrow and get something different for him which they have at the office.


----------



## Kudzu (Aug 15, 2013)

For a quick fix: Capstar. Your vet can supply it.

Longer term: Flea Treats. Economical and they work great at repelling fleas and ticks, versus killing them.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Kudza,

Went to Vet this a.m. I was given a topical called "Vectra" and a pill called "Comfortis" which both can be used---I am happy for that and I did try to purchase the other pills you mentioned but our main store was out of them. I just got what the vet sold me. 

The girl who grooms him every 5 weeks told me flat out that Front Line does not work. It is like the antibiotics meds the infections became to smart and were not effective anymore cause everyone was using them . She told me she had to send 2 dogs home yesterday they were filled with fleas when the owner dropped her dogs off for grooming. She could not keep them there as she has her own dogs and it is a home based business. So they are on the rise or the topicals are not working as well. 

Vets office felt they changed there formula.(frontline?) Who knows. Ihad my carpets cleaned today and washed his bedding in sanitize cycle. Thanks for your help.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I know a lot of people say Frontline isn't working but while at the vet's yesterday she did say they are finding more success in "short dosing" it. What she meant by that is giving half a dose now and the other half in 2wks and be consistent with it every 2 wks.
I'm not promoting Frontline in any way at all, just saying that it _may_ be a bit more effective if administered in that way.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Benjismom said:


> My dear dog has littly tiny black bugs crawling on his tummy. I just saw it tonight as he has been itching so bad. I have never seen this before. We faithfully use front line. He is 5 years old, a Bichon Frise. He did go to day care the other day. He is being groomed tomorrow a.m. I will put the front line on him immediately after. Has anyone had problems like this even using frontline? I am surprised. Any other help you can offer I appreciate.


If he's being bathed at the same time as being groomed, it works a lot better to wait 2-3 days after a bath before applying a topical. So if he got his last dose of Frontline immediately after being groomed, then that could really reduce how effective if is.

In some areas, different topicals like Frontline doesn't work as well because the fleas are becoming resistant so switching should help.

Comfortis is a once-per-month pill against fleas while Capstar is a quick acting pill that kills existing fleas on a dog and can be used more than once in a month if needed. Vectra is a topical for fleas and ticks. I haven't heard of combining both Comfortis and Vectra on a regular basis. 

the active flea ingredient in Comfortis is Spinosad which is the same ingredient in the combination heartworm and flea treatment pill Trifexis. That's an option for combined treatment (as are Advantage Multi or Revolution-- both topicals) which can be simpler and sometimes more cost effective. I like pills rather than topicals for dogs that swim or are bathed regularly but that's just my preference.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

No we always wait a good week after giving frontline to have him bathed. That makes no sense at all to do that administer it and then have it washed off so soon.So are you suggesting we could give the comfortis versus a topical it should do the same? They gave me one dose of each right now for obvious reasons. My little fellow has fleas. They wanted to see how he reacts to the meds. I can order it myself but the Vectra is only from a vet and I am sorry to say the reviews on it on line are horrible!!! Anyone see them? I am like "oh Great." Back to the drawing board!

I have read and researched the Comfortis and I am getting to administer soon after dinner. It states to be taken with food. He is a sensitive little guy so I am hoping he can keep it down. My dog trainer uses Revolution. 

Yes that is a school for thought giving frontline in 2 doses versus the one--it is also being suspected it cannot last for an entire month. Who knows all I know is I am through with front line only can speak from my own experience which is current.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Benjismom said:


> He is being groomed tomorrow a.m. I will put the front line on him immediately after.





Benjismom said:


> No we always wait a good week after giving frontline to have him bathed. That makes no sense at all to do that administer it and then have it washed off so soon.


I was assuming that he was bathed at the groomers. In which case, if you put a topical on "immediately after" it significantly lowers it effectiveness.

I'd use either the Comfortis OR the Vectra but not both at the same time personally. Since the Comfortis can work in combination with bathing him (not bathing with a flea shampoo, just bathing), it may be more successful right now. If the vet says using both is fine, I would give them 2 weeks apart. Both to isolate any reaction to the medicines and to space out the coverage.

I've used Revolution with no problems in the past. If you don't need tick protection and are fine with topicals, I think it is a very good option. 

I haven't tried Vectra and I don't know anyone who has although I've noticed the vet's office has started selling it.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Shell I think I did not understand I had it reversed about the bath/topical use. Well it is a non issue anyway as he is groomed/bathed at different intervals of time. He is groomed every 5=6 weeks not always the same and the topical is applied whenever not in reference to being groomed. It just so happens this month his appt. was today, the fleas found last night henceforth my comment. It in no way validates the use of front line to me. 

Yes he will be titer next time for shots he cannot even get a rabies/and the other shots in combination--he has a bad time with those so I would be hesitant to use both on him. Very hesitant.!! I don't know about Vectra but it is $20.00 an application about--from Vets office.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

http://pets.thenest.com/frontline-plus-not-working-dog-6762.html

Here is an interesting article about Frontline and it use and various thoughts.


----------

